# ZFS status, is it stable in 8.0-RELEASE?



## k1piee (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi!

I was just wondering what status ZFS has in 8.0-RELEASE?
Is it stable enough to run on a production server or is there still some bugs and errors?

I read that its not experimental anymore but does that mean its stable?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Dec 7, 2009)

k1piee said:
			
		

> I read that its not experimental anymore but does that mean its stable?


Yes, it was stable even when it was still experimental.


----------



## oliverh (Dec 7, 2009)

Well, there were enough glitches in the past even in Solaris, but it's mature now. Just two things to remember: 64 bit and 2G+ of memory are a must for _reliable_ operation. Anything below that is comparable to a ride on a rocket, maybe suitable for someones Desktop.


----------



## Voltar (Dec 7, 2009)

Personally I would say that it is very stable now. Ever since ZFS v13 made it into 7-STABLE, I have had no issues that weren't directly caused by myself (even then it was relatively minor). 

I also have my dev machine running 8.0-RELEASE-p1 on ZFS root/boot, with a freshly created three drive RAIDZ pool. So far things have been smooth.


----------



## alie (Dec 7, 2009)

Yes its very stable, i have had no issues using it for my desktop and router for load balancing


----------



## pwl (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi,

I was wondering how stable it ZFS is... we just got this strange error on one of our backup zfs file servers that was just upgraded to 8.0.


```
panic: solaris assert:0 = =dmu_buf_hold_arrays (os, object, offset, offset, size, false, ftag, & numbufs, & dpp), file: /usr/src/modules
/zfs/../../cddl/contrib/opensolaris/uts/common/fs/zfs/dmu.c, line: 607
cpuid=0
```

I've not been able to find any clues as to the problem.

Any ideas?

Also, which is the best forum to post a question like this in? I'm new to the forums here (but not new to freebsd as I've been using it in production for ten years now).

Thanks,

Peter


----------



## trasz@ (Feb 5, 2010)

Did you submit a PR for this?  Many of the developers - maybe most of them - don't read forums.


----------

